

Virtualbox 3.2.0 Beta 1 released, experimental OS X Guests - azim
http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=30287

======
aphistic
You forgot to mention the other HUGE addition that I know I've been waiting on
for years... Multiple monitor support!

I use VirtualBox as my dev environment every day and I know I'll be more
productive when I can use both my monitors for development again. :)

------
ynoclo
Unfortunately, it's kind of a deal-breaker that each Mac OS X guest burns 100%
CPU all the time. This is mentioned in the new user guide as something which
will be fixed in a future release.

------
timmorgan
_"Memory ballooning to dynamically in- or decrease the amount of RAM used by a
VM (64-bit hosts only) (see the manual for more information)"_

Awesome. I'm definitely not a VM expert, but I think that means I can fire up
my VM, and if not much is running in it, it won't consume as much memory on
the host. Is that correct?

~~~
mtw
I think it means you can increase the RAM of a VM without shutting it down.
With Xen, the VM needs to be rebuilt (a couple of minutes off)

~~~
blacklife
Memory ballooning is basically a mechanism for hypervisor to steal pages from
the guest and yes, so it allows for over-commitment. Memory balloon driver is
present inside the guest and hypervisor communicates how many pages it needs
back to the driver. The driver allocates pages and sends it back to the
hypervisor.

------
nitrogen
Ever since I bought my rarely-used Mac Mini, I've wished I could just drop OS
X on my super-beefy Linux+Windows development machine. I hate having to have
two keyboards, a monitor with two inputs, two mice or a switch, just to use OS
X once in a while. And there's no way I'm giving up my model M for
development.

~~~
BarryKay
You can use synergy to share keyboard / mouse between Linux, Windows and OSX.
I use it between an Ubuntu desktop and a MacBook Pro.
<http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/>

------
nanexcool
My download is timing out at 419 KB, anyone else having problems?

~~~
tlrobinson
Try using wget or curl. Chrome hung for me, but wget downloaded the 70MB file
in about 30 seconds.

~~~
nanexcool
Tried wget, no luck. No worries, I'll try later, should really get back to
work :)

------
sidmitra
Is Guest OS X, on VMs legal? I thought that was the against Apples terms of
service.

I never really found out what happened to the whole PsyStar thing.

~~~
rufo
You're legally only allowed to run OS X _Server_ virtualized on Apple
hardware. VMware and Parallels have both implemented checks in their products
to help Apple enforce this (although I believe they're somewhat trivial to
work around).

~~~
tlrobinson
AFAICT VirtualBox does nothing to enforce it.

------
heresy
I can only hope the OS X support will work in Windows 7 x64.

My desktop is a monster of a machine, my 2,1 revision MacBook Pro, not so
much.

------
Sujan
Who tried it? How well did it work?

~~~
petercooper
So far, so good, but it's still got 30 minutes to go..

<http://skitch.com/petercooper/dbe31/virtualbox-os-x-2>

~~~
petercooper
So, it finished OK:

<http://skitch.com/petercooper/dbjk1/osxundervbox>

No hacks either! :-) Had some issues with a dirty disc on the way.. and it
totally refused to use an ISO.

~~~
Sujan
Nice!

------
bkudria
Apple lawsuit in 3. 2. 1...

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
On what grounds?

